
Ask HN: What should I do with my expiring AWS credits? - onassar
I have a pretty sizeable amount of AWS credits that are expiring in a couple months ($15k).<p>Any ideas on how to make use of them? The unfortunate thing is it&#x27;ll probably mean we leave AWS, as it&#x27;s not a perfect fit for us (unrelated). It seems a bit silly to just let them &quot;expire&quot; though.<p>Would love any thoughts on how to make use of them before they expire.
======
andrewpheonix
Hi

Did you get suggestions for this? We are in desperate need of AWS credits for
a good cause that I can detail more.

